# Upgrades Tonight



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There's a fair bit of work being done on the server this evening.

UK-M will be up and down a few times whilst things are upgraded.

L


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

We'll all be here for the rollercoaster ride. :thumbup1:


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

what upgrades are we getting?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Are the winners being announced too! :bounce:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

shane22 said:


> what upgrades are we getting?


A patience section


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mingster said:


> A patience section


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no i want it now!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

shane22 said:


> what upgrades are we getting?


Maybe a live webcam to our friendly local neighborhood massage parlour. You know, for "Sports Massages":whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

shane22 said:


> no no no no no no no no no no no no no no i want it now!


Me too


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

shane22 said:


> what upgrades are we getting?


Most of it is behind the scenes stuff.. although the upgrades do pave the way for the new post editor which will be rolled out over the weekend along with the new UK-M logo.

L


----------

